
Show HN: A simple FOSS and self-hosted budgeting app - inoda
https://github.com/inoda/ontrack
======
bantunes
The biggest hurdle for me with these tools is CSV import - banks are so crappy
with them. If only we had a universal banking API system that all these tools
could tap into. "Challenger" banks like Monzo and N26 and so on could unite
behind a form of OAuth for banks that would kick ass.

~~~
Gasp0de
I don't know about other areas, but in Europe there is such a standard (called
FinTS) and there are libraries for every language. I actually once wrote a
python tool that did something similar to this app.

~~~
breakingcups
I thought that was Germany-only?

------
replwoacause
Looks nice. I am already very invested in YNAB at this point but this looks
impressive. I’ve learned that I need automatic syncing for budgeting,
otherwise I slowly give up because inputting transactions from multiple
sources can be too time consuming for me. I’ve read that many people are the
opposite and rely on manual entry for accountability but in my case a quick
glance once or twice a week to reconcile my budgeting tool with spending
accounts is all I need.

------
nelsonenzo
Would be cool if this was mashed up with "Build your own Mint"
[https://github.com/yyx990803/build-your-own-
mint](https://github.com/yyx990803/build-your-own-mint), which leverages your
own dev account on Plaid and pushes data to google sheets. It lacks a UI for
analysis though, which this project here does nicely.

------
ksahin
I'm using Hledger for my personnal finances. Is there any way to import my
ledger to this tool?

~~~
smichael
It looks like this tool imports bank CSV. You can produce similar CSV with
hledger's register command (or aregister, in master). Export one account and
one currency at a time. Eg:

    
    
        $ hledger -f examples/sample.journal reg checking cur:'\$' -O csv
        "txnidx","date","code","description","account","amount","total"
        "1","2008-01-01","","income","assets:bank:checking","$1","$1"
        "2","2008-06-01","","gift","assets:bank:checking","$1","$2"
        "3","2008-06-02","","save","assets:bank:checking","$-1","$1"
        "5","2008-12-31","","pay off","assets:bank:checking","$-1","0"

------
bergstromm466
Has anyone tried CoBudget in their organization?

[https://github.com/cobudget/cobudget](https://github.com/cobudget/cobudget)

------
__neon
I've been developing something very similar myself, with Rails also! I don't
have any plans to open source it at the moment, but I might at some point.

Yours definitely looks far better than mine, UI-wise! As I'm only one person,
and I don't have much time to dedicate to mine, I've just done some basic
styling of tables, etc. so that it'll work on mobile with relative ease.
However, it's something that I can progressively work on.

------
quickthrower2
Nice touch to have the Heroku deployment. Will try this out later

------
solarkraft
Claiming "self hosted" or "self-hostable" is a bit weird without a Dockerfile
being provided, I think. That's not a mean-spirited comment, I just think most
people would expect it as it's the standard for relatively quick and easy
deployment (in my case for testing).

If you're one of those people you might appreciate the hint that someone has
made a Dockerfile, it's just not merged yet.

[https://github.com/filipeforattini/ontrack/blob/develop/Dock...](https://github.com/filipeforattini/ontrack/blob/develop/Dockerfile)

~~~
Wingy
There’s an issue that I created a while ago but I never got it working. Good
to know that someone got further than I did!

